# inshore charter louisiana



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Capt. Shawn Lanier for GREAT fishing & lodging. Check his website.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Capt Ryan Lambert
www.cajunfishingadventures.com

Capt Miles Larose
www.shallowsouth.com


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I have fished out of Cajun Fishing Adventures several times. Great place and fishing.

I also HIGHLY suggest Capt Greg Moon. He flat out knows how to find redfish and is just a fun guide to spend the day with.

http://www.louisianaflyfishingcharters.com/


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

I second Capt. Ryan Lambert, Cajun Fishing Adventures, great fishing and lodging, great guy, you get a lot for your money.


----------

